# Size?



## Pancakes! (Sep 12, 2008)

Another question--I'm getting so excited that I can barely think about anything else other than 9 days until she comes home! I am wondering if anyone knows about how big she will get...I have read research that says anywhere from 8-16 lbs. Right now at 14 weeks she is 2 lbs. 13 oz....Does anyone have any idea how big she'll get?


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

I always wonder that myself. My Saydee weighed 2.6 lbs when I brought her home at 9 weeks and was 4.4 lbs by 12 weeks! My breeder told me she would be about 7 lbs full grown. My breeder had another litter at the same time we got Saydee and while the puppies in that litter were the same age, they were MUCH larger. She told me those pups from the other litter would get to be about 14 lbs. I'm always amazed at how Havs vary so much in appearance and size. I've seen Havs that look like a tiny Maltese and I've seen them look like a large bichon or poodle!

My vet said often people estimate their pups full grown size by doubling their weight at 12 weeks. If that were the case Pancakes would be very tiny indeed! I'm sure that's just a rough estimate, and every breed varies.

Saydee is now 14.5 weeks and she's just over 5 lbs, maybe 5.5. At the rate she's growing I can't imagine she will only be 7 lbs full grown like the breeder told me. Either way, I don't care. I never worried about size. I picked her for her bright eyes and her deep personality


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

She sounds little. I got both of mine when they were 11 weeks. Kodi was 3.5 lbs. He is almost 3 and is 13 lbs. Shelby was 4.5 lbs. She is almost 2 and is 11.5 lbs.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Kona weighed about 2 lbs when he was 11 weeks old, and grew from there  LOL pretty quick actually. He is now 7lbs at 9 months old.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

They can grown at different rates of speed and certainly to different sizes! Your best bet would be to ask your breeder since they know about their lines.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow, she's about even with what Pixie was at 14 weeks. My dog is a very small Havanese, adorable Linus, on the forum too, is a bit smaller than that I think. The "guesstimate" is that you double the weight at 4 months and that will be the approximate adult size. There are so many variables though and no guarantees. You can factor in what size the parents were too. There are some like mine on the small side, and others on the really large side. (I think the really large dogs on the forum are so gorgeous-I think Lincoln is the dog I'm thinking of-beautiful black and white long coat- although I can't remember...). Now you really have to post pictures of Pancakes and I'm holding you to that!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Lulu was 2.3 at 12 weeks. At 16 months she is 6.8.
Vinny was 6.2 at 12 weeks. At 2 he is 20.8.
Carole


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

My guess would be around 10-12 lbs. Some say you take the weight at 16 weeks and triple it give or take 2-4 lbs, another words, there is NOT any exact science at determining what the weight will be. <grin>


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

My Beamer was 2lbs 14ounces at 14 weeks. He is now 18 months old and 11lbs. He is on a bit of a diet though.. think he should be closer to 10!

Ryan


----------



## Pancakes! (Sep 12, 2008)

I will love her at any size...just wondering on what size crate I should get because I'm trying to get the apartment ready for her...I was also wondering if anyone uses a play pen because when I was on a website (I don't remember the name of it) it suggested a play pen for at night and then putting the crate in the play pen with the door open so she can move about the play pen freely...has anyone else done this? Just curious?


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Genetics predict the size as well as how quickly they will grow. Roxie was probably about that size and is now 7.5# at 18 months. I am curious if Pancakes is the same size of his sibblings or the runt?

Here is a fun thread to read: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=4354&highlight=weight&page=2

Welcome to the forum and we look forward to pics of your puppy!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Pancakes! said:


> I will love her at any size...just wondering on what size crate I should get because I'm trying to get the apartment ready for her...I was also wondering if anyone uses a play pen because when I was on a website (I don't remember the name of it) it suggested a play pen for at night and then putting the crate in the play pen with the door open so she can move about the play pen freely...has anyone else done this? Just curious?


 You might need to get two different size crates. To start, I would suggest you get a small plastic crate and put it next to your bed, either on a night stand or chair so she can see you and you can reach the crate to touch it and comfort her. I would NOT leave her in an xpen at night in the beginning, she needs to be with you as it will all be so new and strange to her and she will want to be comforted. Remember, they are true companion dogs. If she is crate trained already, it will be easy, but I would still put her to bed at night with you.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend the crate insed the playpen with the door open. You may have potty accidents that way. It's easier to potty train if you catch them in the act and you won't be able to watch her while you're sleeping! 

Crate training is SUCH an important tool. You want them to have a crate they can comfortably turn around in. If it's too large they may conside part of the crate their bed and the other half "free" aka "pee" area.

Their crate is like their own safe space. You want it to be small and cozy. If you start crate training on day one, they soon find the crate to be their happy place when you have to leave. My puppy Saydee tucks herself in her crate during the day for a nap! 

Keep the crate next to your bed and listen for any indication and TAKE HER OUT asap. She may fuss, but it's okay, just be strong. She will soon learn it's not a bad place to be. You don't sleep much for a few days but it's so worth it, I promise.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Yes, I'm doing the ex pen attached to the crate at night (in the kitchen) and it's working out great. I have the UGODOG in there and she "goes" on it when needed. Now everyone gets sleep and she really loves her crate-it's her special place.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Most are most successful using just the crate at night in your bedroom and preferably at eye level. 

Many have used the ex-pen with the crate inside, as well as a pee pad during the day. There are a few with some great pictures of what this looks like. Leslie was one. I think Tom another, but it is time for dinner so I don't have time to search right now.

Feel free to use the search feature for a ton of valuable information.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

I agree with Cheryl about the eye level thing. It's also comforting if you can stick your fingers through the door the first few nights. If she's quiet, you can even say in a soft voice, "good girl" to let her know you like that.

We had a few whiney nights before Saydee got the hang of it. Of course she would rather be in bed with me, but she now realizes the crate is an acceptable alternative.  

Saydee is quiet now and watches me when I get up at night, but she knows it's not time to get up until I go to her crate and start talking in my "happy" voice. Occasionally she needs to get early in the morning to potty and she tells me by scratching her crate door a few times. (Sometimes she puts her teeth around the bars and tries to reach her tongue as far as she can - and I can't EVEN tell you how cute that is.)

When I leave the house, she goes in her crate. She naps and patiently waits for me to return. She doesn't fuss when I get back, just waits for me to let her out to go pee. Again, she knows it's not time to get out until I talk in my "happy" voice.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

A playpen? If you mean a baby playpen, no. But maybe you mean a doggie ex-pen?  Crates are a great spot to sleep your dog at night right near you so they are contained safely and learn to potty train. Ex-pens are wonderful for using in the afternoon when you need a safe place to contain the little one with a spot to sleep, to play and a spot to potty. Its great to use when you can't have your eye on them 100%.


----------



## Pancakes! (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your advice! I guess I will make a decision after the first couple of nights to see how she reacts and everything. Thanks Again!


----------



## ginny (Mar 29, 2008)

I agree with starting with the small plastic crate and keeping it at eye level. We put the crate on the nightstand the second night and Suzy slept all night long. The first night I was on the floor and if I tried to get into bed she woke and cried immediately.
My local pet supply store sells stuffed animals that have a heart beat. They were out of stuffed dogs so we got a kitty. Suzy would cuddle next to the kitty when I had to crate her during the day. We removed it when she began to chew on her kitty.
The second crate we bought was also plastic and Suzy did not like it at all. Leeann suggested a wire crate and told me the size she uses for her boys. This crate is perfect, it has a door on the side and on the front. It is sitting at the foot of our bed and Suzy willing goes in there to take a rest.

Another member of this forum is designing and making the most beautiful crate covers, car seats and beds. Maybe she will post some photos. The cover makes the crate look much more attractive!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

The answer to what size your Hav puppy will be is: Who knows??? lol I mean, really, everyone seems to have their own story about how tiny their pup was, but ended up as a 18 lbs. adult Hav. Or the chubby puppies barely reaching 10 lbs. a year later. I was told Ricky would be about 10 lbs like both his parents. He's 16 lbs. and not an ounce of extra fat on him. :biggrin1: I am very curious as to how his 4 siblings are at 2 yrs. now.


----------



## noa and me (Jun 30, 2008)

ginny said:


> My local pet supply store sells stuffed animals that have a heart beat. They were out of stuffed dogs so we got a kitty. Suzy would cuddle next to the kitty when I had to crate her during the day.


I did something similar. Noa has a stuffed animal frog I got from Ikea that has a mouth that zips open. I put a small clock inside to emulate the heartbeat, and stuck it in her crate both to relax her and to fill the crate a bit (i think it will be just the right size when she's full-grown, but for babydog it started off waaaay big...) The tick-tock frog worked well - she slept all night with it - and when she graduated to sleeping in my bed i left the frog in her crate for home-alone and car-ride times. She seems happy in there, so I think it worked


----------

